# Antipolo or Sta Rosa/Laguna?



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi All! Back "in the hunt" on a (temp) move back to RP next April to adopt 2 nieces by my Asawa and then return to WA State in the long run, unless something causes us to plant there permanently, such as better lifestyle for the $$$, though not likely. We also have a moderately autistic 4 yr old son, which is why we settled in WA state vice moving to RP last yr when retired. Anyway, therapy options for him greatly improved in RP since and a solid group there now with multiple centers that provide true Applied Behavior Analysis (ABA) which is a real game changer for kids on the spectrum (PM me if interested in the RP based group, largely in the expanded NCR and working on location in Cebu). Anyway, our options that we are considering for location to live for a few yrs are greater Sta Rosa?San Pedro, Laguna (ABA in San Pedro) or Antipolo (ABA in TayTay), noting LaSalle at least in Laguna for better schooling, But we like the Antipolo area better for ease of travel to ABA site and cooler, plus am told Sta Rosa has become as bad or worse than Manila for traffic and grid lock. So, is any forum member here living either place and can you give some insight on your area, plus housing costs (furnished) besides what I see on line, traffic issues, etc or give some recommendations either location?? We expect to be there 2-3 yrs, then return to WA state for the long haul for betterment of all the kids noted. Thank you in advance for any input.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Well the move is now on to become permanent, but question of where remains the same. I'm looking forward to pursuing "the dream", regardless of the old adage of "be careful what you wish for." Retirement there was always the original plan anyway before "life" intervened. Figure we can help the kids there as well and they can pursue futures elsewhere for work/education without us, while we'll just help them reach the finish line or future starting line. Excited to get going in 9 months.


----------

